# Need Help / Advice on Dust Collection



## dmoss8928 (Nov 7, 2015)

Okay so I just had a 12 x 28 shop build (I know small) but anyway I need some advice from you vets. First I can't make up my mind on the harbor fright or the Rockler Dust Right which do you think? Second if I go with the Rockler should I just do with the master package they offer and mover from machine to machine and use the floor nozzle for clean up? Does anyone else have this system? I Just don't know if I should run pipe all in the shop or keep it simple haha.. Any help, tips, or advice will help... thanks so much and God Bless...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have two of the harbor freight dust collectors and they work very good.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> I have two of the harbor freight dust collectors and they work very good.


I have one. It also works great. I have a 30 gallon drum upstream of the fan with a Thien separator inside. Also a Wynn Environmental cartridge filter for the DC itself.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

The harbor freight unit gets you more power from the motor, more air movement and more capacity for less money. On the other hand, the rockler unit can mount to the wall, so that's handy I guess

I've got the harbor freight unit, its awesome for the price. Ive got a 20 foot flex hose for mine that I just drag from tool to tool and it works well enough for me. One important thing though, if you plan on using any dust collector to clean your floors you NEED a pre-seperator. The only thing meant to go through the impeller is sawdust, they really don't agree with sucking up screws. 

Why yes, there IS a 1/4 inch dent on my impeller housing from sucking up a screw, why do you ask?


----------



## dmoss8928 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys... what would be a good seprator for me to get? Something small and some what cheap haha... Also where do you guys buy ya'lls hose and blast gates, ect from?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Can't really recommend a commercial seperator, I've always found that a homemade the in baffle works wonders. As far as hoses and the like go, I get mine from grizzly.


----------

